# Lovage



## Claire (Apr 20, 2009)

OK, I thought I knew it all when it came to herb gardens.  Then something came up last month, through the snow, and I went to figure out what I planted last year and never really used it.  But it's definitely hardy to have lived through this winter.  Right now I can only think of adding it to my general herb mix for my own version of ranch dressing (mayo, yogurt or buttermilk, then fresh herbs in the summer and dried in the winter.  My husband calls it my super secret sauce; I use it for a multitude of foods).  Anyone know what any traditional use of lovage is?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 20, 2009)

I've never seen lovage before Claire,
Can you discribe the taste?


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 20, 2009)

It tastes like the Maggi made in Germany (not the one made in China); sort of a celery taste.  I like some of it's leaves included in spring to early summer salads and finely chopped in salad dressing mixes.  Being a perennial is also a plus.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 20, 2009)

Lovage was used in Roman cookery quite a lot. We use celery. Good in soups and stews, sautees and stir fries.


----------



## Chicks (Apr 20, 2009)

Makes great straws for Bloody Marys.  Has a celery type flavor.
C


----------



## sparrowgrass (Apr 21, 2009)

My lovage plants are getting big this spring, but I haven't used any yet. I planted it because it is supposed to be like a perennial celery, so I plan to use it in soups and sauces in place of celery.


----------



## Leolady (Apr 21, 2009)

sparrowgrass said:


> My lovage plants are getting big this spring, but I haven't used any yet. I planted it because it is supposed to be like a perennial celery, so I plan to use it in soups and sauces in place of celery.


 
That's what I used it for.


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2009)

I have been using it for a celery replacement in several applications.  Thank you all for helping.  It really came up gang-busters and I'd hardly even tasted it!  For some reason, even though I've had herb gardens from here to there and back again, I'd never grown this one, and last year (when I planted it) it just peeped a few leaves up and I just chopped them into what my husband calls "Claire's Super Secret Sauce", which is in fact my version of ranch dressing.   On top of that, a year ago I lost part of my sense of taste and smell (it has mostly come back ... I have no idea what happened but it was a difficult couple of years).


----------



## Constance (May 24, 2009)

A sinus infection can cause that, Claire. I'm glad it came back.


----------



## Loprraine (May 24, 2009)

We were going to buy some lovage seeds, but for some unknown reason opted not to.  After reading this thread, I sure wish we had bought them.


----------



## licia (May 24, 2009)

I had some in my herb garden a few years ago, but never used it. I thought it was a beautiful addition to the garden. Maybe I should have researched then.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 24, 2009)

Loprraine said:


> We were going to buy some lovage seeds, but for some unknown reason opted not to. After reading this thread, I sure wish we had bought them.


 
Loprraine (& anyone else interested in growing Lovage) - while I always thing buying annual herb plants (as opposed to seed) is a waste of $$, Lovage, being a perennial, is definitely a good plant purchase. And this time of year, many nurseries - including the big box garden centers - carry it. It's worth looking around for.

Another plus for buying it by the plant rather than sowing seed is the fact that it's quite a large plant at maturity (mine reached 4'-5' in height the first season & 6' the next, with a 3' spread), so just a couple of plants will go a long way. Most folks really don't need the dozens they'd end up with via seed.


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2009)

I think the loss of smell and taste had to do with menopause.  I lost 25 lbs because nothing smelled good.  But now that I'm post-menopausal, it all smells and tastes delicious.  Those 25 lbs are right back on my middle.  

As far as buying seeds or plants, well, if you live south of the mason-dixon line, you pretty much can afford to say that it is a waste to buy plants rather than seeds.  I've gardened in Virginia, Hawaii, and Florida and am here to tell you, plants are the way to go when you live in the north.  It has its advantages, the summer days are very long compared to down south.  But the season is very short, so plants, to me, are the way to go.  I grow greens and some herbs from seed, but vegetables I buy as plants.  Once I plant a tomato or pepper, from seed,  by the time it bears fruit, it will be killed by frost.


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 25, 2009)

Claire - I was talking about annual HERBS, not annual vegetables (or flowers for that matter).  There's a BIG difference.

Regardless of what part of the country you live in (& I've gardened in NY as well as VA), an $.88-$1.00 packet of basil seed will germinate in just 4-5 days (sown indoors or out) & give you dozens & dozens of usable plants in a very short amount of time, versus a tiny little pot from the nursery costing anywheres from $2.50-$3.50.  Both will expire with the first frost.  The seed is still the better value when it comes to annual herbs.


----------



## Loprraine (May 25, 2009)

Thanks, Brrezy, I'll look for it at the garden centres.  You're right about the seeds.  The Holy Basil, Cress, and pumpkins were up in 2 days.


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2009)

I, too have a problem with having to buy too many seeds or seedlings for my garden.  My solution has been to share them with friends who like to garden.  When I lived in Florida, Mom, my sisters, and I would simply split the cost.  Now I have a few more dollars, but no family near-by, and I simply give them away.  Herbs that were perennials in Florida and Hawaii aren't here, even thyme sometimes can't take a bad winter, and it is pretty hardy.  On the other hand, I have a sage plant that is propigating itself, and I grew it from a seedling when we were on the road and I had an herb garden in a pot, then put it in the ground when we moved here.  Parsley is generally biennual and I've grown it from seeds or in pots .... Many of my herbs that were perennial just couldn't hack the last couple of winters where we had -30 degrees for long periods of time.  I actually managed to kill my mint this winter (yes, I did it on purpose, it was killing the rest of the herb garden), and missed having it for mint juleps this month.  I thought I had it contained, but it went under a sidewalk and started killing everything.  So husband and I put containers within the containers (I simply won't live without mint) and started over again.  My tarragon couldn't take the hit this winter, but ironically, some cilantro came up that is easily 2 years old.  My regular thyme hasn't survived the past two winters, and if I grew it from seed I'd not have any to eat because a freeze would kill such a tender young plant.  Ironically, my less favorite thymes (creeping and lemon) seem to think that 35 below is OK with them.


----------

